# London coffee shop suggestions?



## Jon

If you could visit 3 coffee shops (within say 20-30 mins of each other) in London which 3 would you visit? I'm starting at Old Street roundabout (so may start with Grind Shoreditch)

Looking for something that surprises and delights, maybe somewhere uber progressive. Something unusual. And maybe something warmer than the polished concrete and OSB look of some of the coffee shops I've been in; a friendly Barista would be good.

Just after a good veggie sandwich, and I'd like to try some really good non-acidic/not too bright espresso to see what I should be doing. Oh and ideally an EK43 derived espresso to see if I can taste the difference. Oh and I'm intrigued by nitro coffee.

Places I've been before whose names I recall include:

- Ozone

- Tapped and packed

- Four Corners

- Allpress

- Iris and June

- Monmouth


----------



## Glenn

What drink / food experience are you looking for?

Try Curators Gallery, Workshop and Kaffeine Eastcastle for 3 different experiences


----------



## Brewster

Notes near Trafalgar Square, then Hubbard and Bell and Holborn Grind up in Holborn would be my three at the moment...


----------



## Jon

I've updated my long and demanding list of requirements and included my start point (bumping!)


----------



## jeebsy

Craft Coffee, which is within spitting distance of Allpress on Redchurch St


----------



## robashton

That's my old stomping ground (Before I got sick of the constant churn in London I spent two years here honing my coffee drinking skillz, starting at that roundabout).

It would be that I'd go to Macintyre's, pop to Embassy East (lunch + coffee) and also then do Bulldog Edition, but Macintyre's is closed, Embassy East is a bit of a walk and Bulldog has just steadily declined (and also since walking in at 6:30am and receiving a lecture about what an EK43 was they're on my shitlist).

If I were you, I'd go to *Relax* on Old Street Roundabout, which is Macintyre's new place. I have mixed feelings about the style of espresso he's aiming for but it's EK43 with turkish burrs and he has Nitro on the bar too - so an interesting experience nonetheless. There are also coffee cocktails available and as a bonus you can get a koala (veggy) burger from Burger Bear Tom while you're up there.

Popping into Grind I guess could be a thing, I've never been a huge fan of them (not the coffee, just the atmosphere) but I guess it's an experience and they're good people if just a bit busy most of the time. I *really* wouldn't bother with any of the Notes lot, they're good for standard emergency coffee but they're not worth making an effort for.

I'd actually get on a bus from Old Street and go up to *Silhouette* - which is probably my favourite coffee shop at the moment - it's only 20 minutes away and seriously worth it if you're looking for "warm". Lee will do your modern espresso and show you what acidic/sour/etc (or not) - he's got skills and good gear (Mythos + Linea iirc). I'm not sure he's around at the moment but they're back this weekend so they'll be open next week. He'll also fix you a good sandwich.

I'd make an effort to go to either *Craft Coffee* (as Jeebsy said) or head over to *Origin's* new flagship shop in Shoreditch - which I've not made it to yet but I've heard some very good things about from folk whose opinion I respect.

[addendum]

If you're passing through Kings Cross and it's a weekday, for the love of everything make sure you grab a spro from *Noble Espresso*, the little black tent outside the station between it and St Pancras. Easily overlooked but absolutely superb.


----------



## goodq

I'll add Prufrock as a must go in London as well.

If friendly is what your after go to Gentleman's Baristas. Friendliest bunch I have seen in a cafe.


----------



## Jon

Thanks folks this is exactly what I wanted! Will report!


----------



## robashton

goodq said:


> I'll add Prufrock as a must go in London as well.


I don't get the Prufrock love - it was at one point a great place, and they still hold some good events but it's very busy and uncomfortable and the customer service you're paying the premium for (over a fiver for a brewed coffee) is barely existent. Much better available in that range.


----------



## dsc

Ditto the above, I don't really feel all the Prufrock love myself either.

Rgds,

T.


----------



## IanCann81

In the Shoreditch area, I'd recommend Look Ma No Hands, friendly, good Square Mile Coffee and he bke shop gives it a very different feel to other places, also if it's your sort of thing, they do a mean bacon sandwich.


----------



## Grimley

One word - Fitzrovia. There's the 2 Kaffeine's, the attendant, Workshop (Not that keen on that, but it might've been a one off) Curators, Kin, TAP, Mothers Milk to name but a few. There's loads more in Soho, but that's not my fave place in London as I got mugged there when I was 17.


----------



## pantherish

I'm a big fan of 'Vagabond N7' on Holloway Road, I'd go so far as to say one of the best coffees I've had in London.

Also Tina We Salute you, but mainly because it's very near my house


----------



## YerbaMate170

I'm gonna be a little controversial and say, from my experience of Ozone (a local place to me serves them) I'm not a fan - just always feel slightly underwhelmed though it could be the cafe and not the beans.

I'm a big fan of the coffee at Monmouth, though good luck finding space to sit, so probably not ideal if you want atmosphere - I normally get a double espresso to take away and run out as fast as I can.


----------



## hotmetal

Plus one about Monmouth. I normally grab my coffee and either sit on the box thing outside, or if that's occupied, sit on my bike. They're always packed!


----------



## YerbaMate170

robashton said:


> I'd actually get on a bus from Old Street and go up to *Silhouette* - which is probably my favourite coffee shop at the moment - it's only 20 minutes away and seriously worth it if you're looking for "warm". Lee will do your modern espresso and show you what acidic/sour/etc (or not) - he's got skills and good gear (Mythos + Linea iirc). I'm not sure he's around at the moment but they're back this weekend so they'll be open next week. He'll also fix you a good sandwich.


Spent a good 20 minutes looking for Silhouette today, couldn't find it. Admittedly didn't look it up at home beforehand, but never struggled with Google Maps on my phone until today... Just couldn't find it! In the end I was annoyed at myself as I'm not even usually bad with directions and thought I was being stupid. Anyway, had a nice espresso from Fernandez & Wells (hasbean, not sure what) so wasn't a disaster.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Craft Coffee, which is within spitting distance of Allpress on Redchurch St


On my way.


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> On my way.


Craft now rotate between The Barn, Notes and Assembly so you're in for a treat


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Craft now rotate between The Barn, Notes and Assembly so you're in for a treat


I had a Notes espresso and a filter from a roaster starting with a C I think?


----------



## jeebsy

Were they good?


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Were they good?


Well to answer that meaningfully I would need better taste buds. The espresso was nice but hard to say much more - didn't make me think "wow".

The filter was more interesting. A sort of fruity top note/start coupled with a lemony tang.

Confession: I'm a pleb.


----------



## YerbaMate170

jonc said:


> Well to answer that meaningfully I would need better taste buds. The espresso was nice but hard to say much more - didn't make me think "wow".
> 
> The filter was more interesting. A sort of fruity top note/start coupled with a lemony tang.
> 
> Confession: I'm a pleb.


Don't beat yourself up - just ask "is this better than what I'd otherwise have had, at Starbucks/Costa/Nero?" - if the answer is yes, you're good.


----------



## jeebsy

How about "did I enjoy that?"


----------



## Jon

YerbaMate170 said:


> Don't beat yourself up - just ask "is this better than what I'd otherwise have had, at Starbucks/Costa/Nero?" - if the answer is yes, you're good.


I wasn't!

Anyway, I wouldn't have gone to any of those anyhow! Just keen to try a proper Barista's coffee in really good venues and see how it compares to my efforts.


----------



## Phil104

I went to Workshop on Clerkenwell Road yesterday and everything about it was spot on - two sublime espressos: I thought the Cult of Dome (El Salvador) was great but then had La Parroquia (Guatemala) and that was a step up again, smooth, well balanced, sweet. Very friendly.


----------



## Scotford

@jeebsy last time I was in Craft they were smashing The Barn as espresso. Id go as far as to say that it was as good if not better than when I was actually at The Barn.


----------



## ColinJarecky

I love Flat White


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> Craft Coffee' date=' which is within spitting distance of Allpress on Redchurch St[/quote']
> 
> Totally agree with Jeebsy - craft is right up there and one of the best


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> I'm gonna be a little controversial and say' date=' from my experience of Ozone (a local place to me serves them) I'm not a fan - just always feel slightly underwhelmed though it could be the cafe and not the beans. I'm a big fan of the coffee at Monmouth, though good luck finding space to sit, so probably not ideal if you want atmosphere - I normally get a double espresso to take away and run out as fast as I can.[/quote']
> 
> I find their roasts a little dark for me


----------



## LJ50

Phil104 said:


> I went to Workshop on Clerkenwell Road yesterday and everything about it was spot on - two sublime espressos: I thought the Cult of Dome (El Salvador) was great but then had La Parroquia (Guatemala) and that was a step up again, smooth, well balanced, sweet. Very friendly.


Have been lucky enough to work in the same building as Workshop for the past 2-3 years but recently moved, the only downside of which was moving away from Workshop. Fortunately we moved just across the road from Exmouth Coffee on Whitechapel High Street, which is fantastic also.


----------



## dsc

Tried Kaffeine, TAP and Milkbar todays whilst running around, TAP won, very nice SO single espresso (well balanced, cherry / peachy and sweet) and a very good soft amaretti. Kaffeine came in second, less balance, more chocolatey + cocoa, not sure what bean. Milkbar was plain bad - sour as hell, served as a double (they don't really do singles), tasted underextracted, you could sort of make out it was a light bean / blend (fruit aromas in the background) but mostly it was just smack in the face sour and sharp.

T.


----------



## Phil104

LJ50 said:


> Have been lucky enough to work in the same building as Workshop for the past 2-3 years but recently moved, the only downside of which was moving away from Workshop. Fortunately we moved just across the road from Exmouth Coffee on Whitechapel High Street, which is fantastic also.


 Looks like being close to a fantastic coffee shop is the first condition when contemplating an office move.


----------



## hotmetal

This article about The New Black just came up on Creative pool and I thought it was worth a share. Anyone been there yet? I love how they have a "bean counter" where you can check out the beans and they say they're aiming at corporate finance types - I never could resist a good pun! Less sold on the "sensory/self-discovery area" which sounds like some kind of hippy experiment involving sensory deprivation tanks. Not sure I would posy the premium to go there and rub shoulders with the clientele they list as their target audience, but I am curious to check it out some time.

http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902

http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902


----------



## Tewdric

hotmetal said:


> http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902
> 
> http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902


Thats the biggest pile of simpering wank I've read in an awful long time..


----------



## hotmetal

Lol!


----------



## AliG

I'm unfortunately one of the corporate finance types that works near the New Black, but have only had a filter from them once. Everyone in there is very friendly, but I'm not sure they're on to a winner otherwise.

Most of the chatter from my colleagues centred around the high prices, the over-engineered cups that were difficult to drink from and the confusion around how to order. It's strangely intimidating in there with iPads setting out the different beans and no obvious place to order.

These aren't coffee people, but none of them were blown away by their coffees.


----------



## AliG

Having said all this, I'm a bit biased. I found the marketing nonsense they had smeared across their window in the weeks leading up to their opening quite irritating, so I was kind of willing them to fail.

The filter coffee I had when I visited was passable but nothing to write home about, but I'll be back to try their espresso when I've saved up some more money.


----------



## Tewdric

Go on then, how much do they want for an espresso?


----------



## dsc

Tewdric said:


> Thats the biggest pile of simpering wank I've read in an awful long time..


"Wank" was the first thing that came to my mind when hotmetal mentioned "corporate finance" and I noticed artisan splattered all over the article 

T.


----------



## Scotford

I was really pissed off that even Caffeine mag had publicly slated them today. I'm not saying great they are doing anything product wise better than anyone else, but they are truly pushing the boundaries of where this industry can go next.


----------



## Tewdric

Sorry Scotford









So how much do they want for an espresso?


----------



## Missy

Now I can't say I'm up with the London scene and boundary pushing. Though my hipster beard has festive baubles atm.

But when I saw the gubbins about iPads to select the bean etc, all I could think about was the fast order things at the KFC at Woodall services.


----------



## dsc

Scotford said:


> I was really pissed off that even Caffeine mag had publicly slated them today. I'm not saying great they are doing anything product wise better than anyone else, but they are truly pushing the boundaries of where this industry can go next.


How are they pushing the boundaries?

T.


----------



## pizzaman383

I am in London on business for a few days. I found Dr Espresso No 3 down the street from my hotel. My favorite drink is a cortado and theirs was great! I have a preference for lever espresso and they have a vintage Gaggia.


----------



## AliG

Tewdric said:


> Go on then, how much do they want for an espresso?


Sorry, I'm lousy with keeping up with conversations on the forum. I went down just now to check, but they're shut.

I do recall that one of their filters was £4.50. Having said that, most of their beans come from foreign roasters, so I guess it makes some sort of sense.


----------



## JKK

hotmetal said:


> This article about The New Black just came up on Creative pool and I thought it was worth a share. Anyone been there yet? I love how they have a "bean counter" where you can check out the beans and they say they're aiming at corporate finance types - I never could resist a good pun! Less sold on the "sensory/self-discovery area" which sounds like some kind of hippy experiment involving sensory deprivation tanks. Not sure I would posy the premium to go there and rub shoulders with the clientele they list as their target audience, but I am curious to check it out some time.
> 
> http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902
> 
> http://creativepool.com/industryupdates/news/the-new-black-artisan-coffee-shop-combines-art-and-science-to-create-coffee-by-design.11902


I have been, I would not return.

There are two things wrong with the place, and one thing right.

The interior.

The design is dreadful, a kind of late 90's nightclub / yo sushi cross over.

Lots of orange, plastic and non natural surfaces, ipads for no reason.

The look and feel of the place puts you off drinking coffee, it has all the charm

and style of a drafty Ryan Air / Easy Jet waiting room [ if such a thing exists ].

The coffee.

Comes from highly respected Europe wide roasters.

Brewed coffee, dull, no discernible flavour profile other than warm and brown.

Cortado, amateur tasting, slightly over extracted, no discernible flavours of note.

The brewed coffee is made in an immersion/siphon device, like a bizarre

inverted Heath Robinson french press machine.

All theatre, no taste.

The donuts !

The mini St Johns donuts are the only redeeming feature of 'the new black'

-jkk


----------

